# Advice Please



## jan3121 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi I am new to the site and wondered if anyone can point me in the right direction, I have some ladies watches I no longer need and would like to know if any particular dealers are recommended. many thanks


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

It seems that most ladies do not buy second hand watches. If they are "good" makes you could try the local specialist dealers or pop them in the sales section. You never know. It is Valentines day!!! :hypocrite:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Depends what they are and your location welcome to rlt


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jan3121 said:


> Hi I am new to the site and wondered if anyone can point me in the right direction, I have some ladies watches I no longer need and would like to know if any particular dealers are recommended. many thanks


Jan the best place to sell them is probably EBay; second hand prices given by dealers are low if they will take them at all. What makes / models are they?


----------



## jan3121 (Feb 13, 2010)

jan3121 said:


> Hi I am new to the site and wondered if anyone can point me in the right direction, I have some ladies watches I no longer need and would like to know if any particular dealers are recommended. many thanks


I hope they are "Good" I have a hamilton diamond cocktail, a deco bruner with lovely engraving and a roy king 9ct gold some others raymond weiltango, oris, of course i have looked at the online auction site but they are never selling watches like mine ! so its difficult to know what the current prices would be !


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am afraid that women's watches such as those aren't in great demand.


----------



## jan3121 (Feb 13, 2010)

JoT said:


> I am afraid that women's watches such as those aren't in great demand.


Thanks for your honesty, maybe i will hang on to them then I did think the roy king might be "good" but never mind, thanks again


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

It doesn't really matter whether they are good or not. Women don't seem to generally like second hand watches. There are very few lady members here which I suppose reflects the general lack of interest by them.

Your best bet would be to stick them on Ebay with a low starting price and they will sell for what they are worth. If you do it out of interest, just put a high reserve on. The 9ct one will be worth at least the scrap value.


----------



## jan3121 (Feb 13, 2010)

Robert said:


> It doesn't really matter whether they are good or not. Women don't seem to generally like second hand watches. There are very few lady members here which I suppose reflects the general lack of interest by them.
> 
> Your best bet would be to stick them on Ebay with a low starting price and they will sell for what they are worth. If you do it out of interest, just put a high reserve on. The 9ct one will be worth at least the scrap value.


Thanks very much for your advice


----------

